# Tiel collage



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Lucky*









*Cookie*









*Taco*









*Buttercup*


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww So pretty i made some collages out of bird magazines but never my birds!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome collages


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww they're so cute, that must've taken you ages! 
Your tiels are gorgeous


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Perfect,will you make some for me too?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

That's pretty cool. You're birds are beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Aww they're so cute, that must've taken you ages!
> Your tiels are gorgeous


I used coral paintshop photo project creator that came with coral paintshop photo pro x3, all i did was choose the photos what i wanted and it made it for me within seconds


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Is the program free by any chance? I don't have photoshop on my current computer and have been wanting to make a collage, but I'm having a difficult time locating a free program that will do it "instantly".


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice! You have very beautiful birds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Graphic-Editors/Paint-Shop-Pro.shtml
Im happy to give you the serial number if anybody wants it


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are very nice. You could even print those and frame them as they are so beautiful.


----------

